# What Ever Happend To FireDog(Firedog.Com) !!??



## Ramiko2k7 (Jul 10, 2007)

Now,, I Know Since Splitting From Circuitcity(Circuitcity.Com),, 
They Have Since Been On There Own!! 
There Website Used To Look Like This, 
But Now, All I See Is This, With A Phone # !!(??) 
But As Of Lately(Unless I'm Wrong),, I Did'nt Hear Of No News Stories Of Them Going Out Business!!(!!??)
Ok So,, I Called The Number(Just To Give a Listen For Anything), But To No Avail!!  
So That Said,, What Ever Happend To Firedog, Huh !!??

Ramiko2k7

Sept.26th,2011 
9:22pm


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Firedog was owned by Circuit City... As far as I know they went down with them. firedog.com may have been purchased by someone else, but the techs known as Firedog are no more.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The dog burned up.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Circuit City, Compusa, Tiger Direct owned by Systemax. Firedog went bye bye in the CC bankruptcy. The following link shows the replacement and with a contact phone number and an explanation of their demise.

http://www.circuitcity.com/sectors/help/faqCC.asp?srkey=Firedog


----------

